# 04 rubicon help



## Duckdr (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys my 04 rubicon starts and runs just fine until it gets warm, then when it gets into a bind I notice a high pitch grinding noise. Reverse works fine. Rear end lifts like it wants to go but doesn't. Has war 2/4wd switch that I'm not familiar with, but won't engage into 4wd either. Thanks in advance for any advice or ideas you may have


----------

